# Fina Homebrew



## mnpower (Oct 7, 2011)

this kind of opened my eyes a bit for homebrewing tren with fina...i always felt a bit lost until i read this post. hope it helps

This is Google Thread of the Week.
It is the first thread since the restart that has gone into googles  search index due to good content, even if the content was copied from  elsewhere.
Threads like this will bring traffic to the board.

Finaplix to Tren, Conversion and Mixing.
Posted by: *PreMier*

*KITMAKERS*
The standard conversion potency kits will yield is 75mg trenbolone per  ml; however, more and more kitmakers are going to a 100mg/ml yield. Most  kitmakers post ???magic dissolving solution??? on their sites as part of  their kit which is actually benzyl alcohol, commonly referred to as  ???BA???. Just about any kitmaker you find on the Internet is probably legit  as I???ve yet to hear of any scamming kitmaker. Most people, including  myself, have a favorite kitmaker due to service and reputation in the  bodybuilding community. I???ve used 5 different kitmakers kits and have  achieved cycle results with all kits.

A few experienced trenbolone conversion users like to make their own  kits by purchasing all that is needed from Internet suppliers, and even  kitmakers. This is certainly not cheaper or more user friendly, but I  think desirable because some trenbolone users develop a very personal  relationship with their conversion product. I always suggest buying a  kit as it???s the easiest, cheapest and safest way to suspend your  trenbolone. There is a lot more room for error in your conversion if you  assemble the kit yourself. IMO, if you haven???t done four or five  conversions there is no advantage in producing the kit yourself.

*HOMEBREW VS. PRE-MADE*
When trenbolone is suspended by yourself at home you can be assured of  two things; potency and sterility. When you purchase pre-made trenbolone  from an underground lab (UG) you cannot be guaranteed of either of  these issues. Additionally, the price fro pre-made trenbolone can be  outrageous ??? I???ve seen prices from $8 per ml to $14 per ml. Conversion  with a kit and Finaplix will const about $2.65 per ml, you will NOT find  trenbolone pre-made from a source for less than $5 per ml.

*PELLETS VS. POWDER*
The most common conversion method involves dissolving Finaplix brand  pellets, suspending the trenbolone acetate in oil, separating the  methylcellulose and filtering the suspended product. With trenbolone  acetate in powder form we have the luxury of not dealing with the  methylcellulose and simply dissolving and suspending trenbolone in  solvents and oil. This method is obviously more desirable and becoming  more popular. One security in using Finaplix pellets is you know you are  receiving true trenbolone. If you have access to powder be sure you  know your source. Whether you use pellets or powder I promise you will  benefit from trenbolone results.

*CLOUDY FINA, THE COFFEE FILTER & BAKING*
Cloudy fina is completely fine, just a cosmetic issue; fina legend  basskiller has said that if you let the suspended trenbolone sit for a  day before filtering with a Whatman filter and/or coffee filter your  conversion will come out clearer. Many homebrewers ask if using the  coffee filter is necessary ??? it is not. I utilize the coffee filter  after I???ve filtered all I can through the Whatman. I pour the leftover  sludge into a coffee filter and squeeze out all I can with my fingers  and then filter that through the Whatman filter. This can yield another 4  or 5 mls in your conversion. Most coffee filter users pour their whole  conversion through the filter which takes all night, and then filters  through the Whatman filter for a very clear conversion. I bake my fina  for 30 minutes at 250 degrees. Some suggest baking for 45 minutes, and  still others suggest baking for 15 minutes, cooling, and repeating two  more times. One thing is universal, and that is the baking temperature  of 250 degrees. It is brutally important that you obtain an oven  thermometer to calibrate your oven to 250 degrees. Rarely have I used an  oven that was accurate. In order to destroy your trenbolone you will  have to bake it at 400 degrees according to most fina fanatics, so don???t  worry if you are a few degrees too high.

*CONVERSION MATHEMATICS*
Each Finaplix cartridge contains 2000mg (or 2 grams) or trenbolone  acetate, so you would need 2 cartridges for a ???4g??? kit conversion. The  following recipe is intended for a 4g kit: 8ml BA, 42ml oil, and 4000mg  (4 grams) of Finaplix pellets. This will yield an end product of 75mg/ml  which is the standard conversion. Add your volumes of oil+pellets+BA  and divide that number into 4000 for a 4gram kit conversion. 4grams of  fina is approximately equal to 4mls.

8mlBA+4gTREN+42ml oil divided into 4000 = 74.07mg/ml.

*CONVERSION VARIATIONS*
Now, most homebrewers will say that the BA will NOT fully dissolve more  than the recommended amount of trenbolone pellets than comes in your  kit. For instance, if you use two 2g carts in your 2 g kit you really  won't double your potency to 200mg/ml if your kit is designed for  100mg/ml. They will tell you you've wasted a lot of fina. However, I've  not seen any tests done on this method of increased potency conversion -  so until then I'm somewhat a skeptic. Animal, who is a respected  chemist, of sorts, has also said the same thing (that extra carts are a  waste). The most trusted method (myself included) of increasing potency  strength is to leave out some oil, thus increasing trenbolone ratio to  total volume. The biggest negative is that the injections may cause more  soreness as the BA ratio is higher than desired by most users. The  other problem is that there is skepticism as to whether or not the lower  volume of oil will suspend the trenbolone. Once again, I think the jury  is out unless someone runs tests.

I don't have the time or care to invest the money to have my conversions  tested for potency, so all I have to go by is my experience with  physical results and sides while on fina to determine my likely yield  potencies. The last kit I got I modified to reduce pain as I am very  sensitive to intramuscular fina shots. I've lowered the amounts of BA  and added Benzyl Benzoate (BB) as the BB is reputed to help in post  injection soreness. The BB will also dissolve and help sterilize the  converted product, but allegedly to a lesser degree than BA (of  dissolving power especially). This was my last conversion recipe:

2mlBA+4mlBB+4gTREN+29ml oil divided into 4000 = 102.5mg/ml.

This batch was painless, and according to my results was probably under  the calculated potency strength of 102.5. I believe this is because I  was in a hurry to dissolve and only swirled it for about one hour, and  didn't use heat as an aid.

This is my latest attempt at a high potency conversion:

2mlBA+6mlBB+6gTREN+26ml oil divided into 6000 = 150mg/ml

One key thing I've chosen to do differently is to let it dissolve for  about three days. I believe that the trenbolone had dissolved nicely,  but then I am going solely on visual comparisons to other successful  batches I've converted. I also utilized heat just before I completed the  conversion as an extra measure. I???ve tested the conversion and could  taste the fina even when mixed with testosterone, but until I cycle this  conversion alone I can???t comment on the potency accuracy.

*DOSAGES*
On my first fina cycle I started with testosterone and 75mg trenbolone  EOD and exploded in strength, vascularity and hardness. After a few more  cycles with fina and experimenting with dosages ranging from 75mg EOD  to 112.5mg ED I have concluded for myself that 150mg EOD is all I  desire. At 75mg EOD I receive some results, but nothing outstanding. At  150mg EOD I gain in size, strength, vascularity and hardness ??? however ???  at this dosage I also receive negative side effects like shoulder and  lower back cramping, aggression, heartburn, sleeplessness and night  sweats. For me, when I begin to get negative side effects I also begin  to get positive sides as well. At higher dosages like 112.5mg ED my side  effects become unbearable. The muscle cramping pain becomes so  intolerable that I often have to stop my workouts, quick in the middle  of squat routines, avoid deadlifts, and even totally skip shoulder days.  I???ve come to the conclusion that trenbolone dosage is a unique balance  of sides vs. results. Once the sides prevent me from achieving my  workout goals or force me to modify my routine drastically, it???s time to  cut back. 

I have a good friend who included trenbolone in his second cycle at  100mg EOD with testosterone and told me he wanted to go to 100mg ED. To  this day I still regret replying with a simple, ???O.K.??? as his side  effects went through the roof. His aggression and attitude changed so  much that his mother said to her normally laid back son, ???What happened  to my son? I don???t even know you anymore!??? He said he couldn???t control  himself around his family and girlfriend and unfortunately both  relationships dissolved before his cycle completion. Now there are a few  on the boards who have done 150mg ED, but all I???ve been in direct  contact with have said those high doses have left them with a sour taste  for trenbolone. My friend won???t even consider using trenbolone again.

*CYCLE DURATION*
I???ve done fina for 8 week cycles and even as long as 20 weeks.  Post-cycle recovery has not been an issue for me at either duration.  Kendahl69 has some lengthy experience with a propionate and fina cycle  and I???ve not heard a negative word about fina from him either. As with  any AAS, cycle duration decisions have more to do with post-cycle  recovery experience and stats than any other factor.

A great cycle might look like this:

Wk 1-4 Dianabol 30mg ED
Wk 1-6 Testosterone Enanthate 500mg wk
Wk 1-8 Trenbolone Acetate 75mg EOD

A next level cycle might look like this:

Wk 1-4 Dianabol 30mg ED
Wk 1-8 Testosterone Enanthate 750mg wk
Wk 1-10 Trenbolone Acetate 150mg EOD
Wk 1-13 Arimidex .25mg EOD

My favorite fina cycle:

Wk 1-4 Anadrol 50mg ED
Wk 1-10 Testosterone Enanthate 250mg EOD (875wk)
Wk 1-12 Trenbolone Acetate 150mg EOD
Wk 1-15 Arimidex .50mg EOD 
Wk 1-12 Bromocriptine 1.25mg BID
(Normally I've started and ended this cycle with Prop, but for simplicities sake I've posted it as is.)

CLOMID POST CYCLE
Day 1 - 300mgs
Day 2 - 200mgs
Days 3-14 - 100mg x 12 days
Days 15-21 - 50mgs x 7 days

*NEGATIVE SIDE EFFECTS*
As with any androgenic anabolic steroid (AAS) side effects include acne,  hairloss, high blood pressure, shutdown of endogenous testosterone  production and more uniquely; sleeplessness, night sweats, aggression,  and shoulder and/or lower back muscle pain. I am one that is very prone  to male pattern baldness and have had not lost one hair while on any  cycle, including trenbolone. For heartburn I find a jar of Tums will get  me through the cycle. I???ve tried Melatonin, a natural sleep aid, with  moderate success. The most uncomfortable side effect I get is the  shoulder and lower back muscle pain. Many refer to this as a cramp, but  it???s more of an endless burn. Drinking 1.5 gallons of water per day has  helped me moderately. BillyGman has suggested to many to utilize 500mg  of Magnesium bi-daily (BID) and avoid the urban legend of Potassium to  reduce muscle cramping. There are quite a few board members who have  found Magnesium helpful. I???ve tried the Magnesium BID with moderate  success.

*FINA COUGH*
Many fina users experience the dreaded fina cough eventually. I do  believe some are more prone to the cough than others. G-S has done 400  fina injections with only one fina cough experience. I get the cough on  almost every inject. There is a lot of speculation as to the catalyst of  the fina cough and equal speculation to the validity of each argument.  Many people say it???s the solvent, benzyl alcohol, but because ???BA??? is  used in numerous other injectables as a solvent with no symptomatic  cough I doubt this theory. I find it more likely that it is an issue  directly related to trenbolone acetate, or possibly as has also been  suggested on the boards by Hugh, a combination of the solvent and  trenbolone. One preventative measure to fina cough I???ve found to be  successful is to slow down the injection as soon as I get the ???alcohol???  taste in my mouth; pause and continue the injection and I can avoid the  cough entirely. The most fail-proof preventative action is to mix the  trenbolone with testosterone/equipoise or another injectable. Most often  my fina/test cycles consist of 150mg EOD fina and 875mg test wk, so  mixing 1.5mls trenbolone and 1ml of test enanthate EOD is not only a  powerful cycle, but one that maintains consistent blood levels with no  fina cough at all. [there are some great new posts about a PGf2a theory  and the fina cough]

*FINA DICK*
Unless you are a monk in the Himalayas you are probably concerned with  maintaining your erectile function at maximum capacity. Like deca (deca  dick), trenbolone is a powerful androgenic anabolic steroid and will  shut down your HPTA (hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular-axis) with  authority. Most users that do the mistaken fina only cycle find their  erectile function ceases around week 5 or 6 of their cycle. There is a  small minority of fina only cyclers that claim they actually have a sex  drive increase while on fina, but I promise you this is a minority. One  board member I???ve known, NeverDie, experienced an additional emotional  rollercoaster he wouldn???t wish on his worst enemy. Stacking testosterone  with trenbolone will prevent any erectile dysfunction, even at 250mg  per week, but for better cycle results 500mg per week is highly  suggested. Most importantly, the synergistic effect of combining  testosterone with trenbolone will yield substantial results in your  cycle.

*FINA, DECA & BROMOCRIPTINE*
Because both trenbolone and deca durabolin increase prolactin levels  they are not suggested to stack together. Estrogen related side effects  are considerably easier to combat than progesterone related side  effects. There are a few users who stack the two together, and even one  underground lab that makes a fina & deca blend as one of their  premier products - but you won???t see me test any. Bromocriptine is  prescribed to Parkinson Disease patients and is an affordable prolactin  blocker (Dostinex is another). A lot of fina users take bromocriptine at  1.25mg BID to combat high prolactin levels, and is often said to  strictly follow that dosage as any more than that reduces IGF-1 levels,  but I???ve seen no study confirming this statement. From what I???ve learned  I don???t believe bromocriptine is even necessary for doses of 75mg ED  and lower. If you are one of the rare users that experience bloating on  fina then you will likely find bromocriptine beneficial, but probably  not necessary to block prolactin levels. There is a lot of talk on the  boards that gynocomastia caused by high progesterone levels cannot be  combated with nolvadex, but I don???t believe this to be accurate as  estrogen must be present in order to induce gynocomastia. Delving into  these subjects further would require another article.

*TYPICAL TRENBOLONE CYCLE RESULTS*
Any experienced AS user knows it is impossible to predict someone???s  anticipated results from any steroid cycle, let alone trenbolone. Often  trenbolone is stacked with testosterone and an oral to kickstart the  cycle and many will say a cycle as such can be a bulker or a cutter  depending on diet. Personally I find I get true ???quality gains??? with  trenbolone; meaning for the most part what I get on cycle I pretty much  keep. Usually I even find my strength 6 weeks post cycle is what it was  during my cycle peak. A lot of users simply blow up on a fina/test  cycle. Certainly strength, vascularity and hardness are common to all  who use fina, and should be expected ??? but as far a weight gain goes ???  this cannot be answered.

*FOR THE NEWBIE?*
I believe most will disagree with me here, but I don???t think I made any  great mistake including trenbolone in my first cycle. I studied and  researched trenbolone and concluded that the benefit vs. side effect  ratio was ideal, even if trenbolone was the most androgenic steroid  available. I was aware that trenbolone had caused female fry fish to  change gender and was only allowed to be used in cattle just prior to  slaughter, but stacked with test ??? it was a hard to beat ???bang for buck???  cycle, and I still feel this way. If you are a first time user and  decide to go over 75mg EOD - that???s your own decision ??? and not one  recommended by most fina users. Be careful and watch your sides. Just  like any other AAS, this is not a game so be safe.

*Courtesy 
-capinatl*


----------



## brundel (Oct 7, 2011)

I only read the first few paragraphs in which there were several statements that were untrue. It isatthat point that I disregard the rest.


----------



## brundel (Oct 7, 2011)

For example.....the magic dissolving solution is:
He says ba.
Its not ba.

All kits include ba but this is not the super solvent/magic solution.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 7, 2011)

I could have sworn b.a was for sterility.


----------



## brundel (Oct 7, 2011)

It is. It is a solvent but not the solvent used in this case.
Usually it is guiaicol that is in the "magic solution".


----------



## brundel (Oct 7, 2011)

It is. It is a solvent but not the solvent used in this case.
Usually it is guiaicol that is in the "magic solution".


----------



## mnpower (Oct 11, 2011)

brundel said:


> It is. It is a solvent but not the solvent used in this case.
> Usually it is guiaicol that is in the "magic solution".



how much guiciol do you use per cart which if i read right is 2 grams of tren?


----------



## brundel (Oct 11, 2011)

I would not use guiaicol.
You do know that there is a very long homebrew tren thread already that has everything outlined?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2261032-post57.html


----------



## mnpower (Oct 11, 2011)

ive read these and they make sense execpt for steps 1 and 2 it says crush the them and pour in 150ml of heat....how many carts are used per 150ml's?


----------



## brundel (Oct 11, 2011)

150ml will do 2 carts.
Make sure everything is crushed well.


----------



## mnpower (Oct 11, 2011)

brundel said:


> 150ml will do 2 carts.
> Make sure everything is crushed well.



sorry i just pme you about this in our convo as well sorry


----------



## pieguy (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't imagine using any non-powder conversion recipes for fina carts. Not being able to physically measure the powder first of all is a problem. Next, having binders in crappy fina conversions keeping your solution cloudy is a filtering nightmare, and an injection nightmare too. Why you'd ever risk putting binders in your system with all that turbidity is just beyond me.


----------



## mnpower (Oct 12, 2011)

the more and more i think of it, this is the only sensable way to do it. I thank brundel for all his words of wisdom. this may require more "steps" but why be lazy with something like this.


----------



## brundel (Oct 12, 2011)

mnpower said:


> sorry i just pme you about this in our convo as well sorry



No worries brother.
Im sure there are others who have the same questions. Ask away.
Make sure you fully understand everything before you begin.
Sometimes Im a bit sarcastic but Im here to help


----------



## brundel (Oct 12, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I can't imagine using any non-powder conversion recipes for fina carts. Not being able to physically measure the powder first of all is a problem. Next, having binders in crappy fina conversions keeping your solution cloudy is a filtering nightmare, and an injection nightmare too. Why you'd ever risk putting binders in your system with all that turbidity is just beyond me.



this


----------



## brundel (Oct 12, 2011)

mnpower said:


> the more and more i think of it, this is the only sensable way to do it. I thank brundel for all his words of wisdom. this may require more "steps" but why be lazy with something like this.



It is a bit more of a process but most people take pride in their tren.
This is a MUCH better product.


----------



## yerg (Oct 12, 2011)

^^^^ x10000


----------

